# Happy 4th Della!



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Only a day late on the birthday thread.









Weather was hotter than Hades yesterday so she missed out on the usual outdoor Sunday play time, but we did do a bit of a photo shoot and then played some floppy and went swimming in the pond... then she got a gigantic marrow bone all to herself to enjoy indoors in the AC.









Happy Birthday baby girl!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Della!!! Dante sends love to his sister!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy birthday beautiful


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo sends his mamma belated birthday wishes! What a pretty girl you are, Della Happy #4!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Happy birthday beautiful girl. Looks like you had fun.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 4th Della, your photo shoot was fabulous.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

"Happy Birfumsday Mama Della!"
~Gianna

Chris she looks gorgeous!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Happy happy b'day!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

she is gorgeous, Happy 4th!! BD!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I thought I'd resurrect this picture ~


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Great PIC! Was there any birthday cake?
Happy birthday from the "pther" DELLA!


By the way, how is Dai'Shan?


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Happy 4th Della!!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

And many more to your newest Mommy! 

She looks great Chris, all purty and shiny! Happy fourth, Della! 

Nice D litter picture, Lynn. Did you make that? Looks like all the D's were black, except for Dante and Draco?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Quote: Nice D litter picture, Lynn. Did you make that? Looks like all the D's were black, except for Dante and Draco?


You're absolutely right. Dante & Draco were the only sables in that litter. I made that project about two years ago I think. When I was looking at Dante's puppy pictures for his birthday thread I ran across it again.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Thats a great pic of the litter!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Love that resurrected D pictorial!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

gorgeous Della!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Della.

Wow, she is a gorgeous girl.


----------

